# Mama and 4 kittens in need of a loving home in NY



## dani587 (Oct 16, 2008)

I am a wildlife rehabilitator and I had someone drop off a mama cat and her four 4 month old kittens, unfortunately at this time I don't have the room to keep them here and am very desperate to find them loving homes. The people who dropped them off said that their neighbor had abandoned their Cat and they didn't know why, they later saw that it was because she was pregnant. She had her kittens and they had been taking care of all of them until now, their means for supporting them had run dry so they brought them to us.

If anyone can help us out it would be so greatly appreciated!

My email is [email protected], please email me if you are interested or can point me in the direction of someone who can help.

Thank you all!


----------

